# Stupid Chicken Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sadly, the giant chicken head on the costume has gotten too heavy for him, and he is retiring.

Farewell, Stupid Chicken Man. :googly:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/7909084/Stupid-chicken-man-retires.html


----------

